# ShamWow!



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2009)

This board needs some ShamWow:

















En Espanol:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZxyqMrb0uU

Rumor has it, ShamWow is better than Killington, moguls and Glen Plake's mohawk from 1988. :-o


----------



## Chris I (Jan 13, 2009)

He's almost got me sold-anyone have them?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL Glenn...

Sham Wow is most defantly better than Killington.  What about Sham Wow vs. Chuck Norris??? 

now there's a thought


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 13, 2009)

From a post by me on another thread:
Another great pitch from the Shamwow guy:

"You're gonna love my nuts"  0:54


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 13, 2009)

And the classic full length Vince Offer pitch:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> LOL Glenn...
> 
> Sham Wow is most defantly better than Killington.  What about Sham Wow vs. Chuck Norris???
> 
> now there's a thought



Too easy, Sham Wow

How about Sham Wow vs. Sugarbush???  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2009)

Or ShamWow vs. KZone? 

My wife and I LOL at this commercial and it's always on DIYnetwork. I'm seriously thinking of getting her one. Of course, I'll wear a blue short sleeve 3 button shirt and a headset when I present her with the gift.....


----------



## hammer (Jan 14, 2009)

We need a ShamWow off with Highway Star...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Or ShamWow vs. KZone?
> 
> My wife and I LOL at this commercial and it's always on DIYnetwork. I'm seriously thinking of getting her one. Of course, I'll wear a blue short sleeve 3 button shirt and a headset when I present her with the gift.....


you're a sick, sick person....I love it.  you should also get your best glen plake mohawk going.  TR required.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> LOL Glenn...
> 
> Sham Wow is most defantly better than Killington.  What about Sham Wow vs. Chuck Norris???
> 
> now there's a thought



They don't fight- they work together. ShamWow's the only thing that can clean up after Chuck Norris roundhouse kicks a ninja in the face.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> you're a sick, sick person....I love it.  you should also get your best glen plake mohawk going.  TR required.




Glen Plake hawking the ShamWow would be funny. "Dude, this thing holds a lot of water. Anyone seen my glass pipe? Did you take it ShamWow?"


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 14, 2009)

Watch with headphones at work:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2009)

cbcbd said:


> Watch with headphones at work:



:lol:


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2009)

cbcbd said:


> Watch with headphones at work:


:lol: Good one!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2009)

Teton has "got change for a nickel?"

AZ should have: "Are you following me camera guy?"


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Teton has "got change for a nickel?"
> 
> AZ should have: "Are you following me camera guy?"



Or "AZ.......it just sells itself!"


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 14, 2009)

Sham fuc%^ng wow!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 15, 2009)

**NWS** on the language in this jpeg:

http://api.ning.com/files/b0cux8vEH...GAOIPr49ZPDuEkEinHwXKg*qJPTFD5KYF/SHAMWOW.jpg


----------



## powbmps (Jan 15, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> From a post by me on another thread:
> Another great pitch from the Shamwow guy:
> 
> "You're gonna love my nuts"  0:54



:lol:

egg + pickle + green onion + ham = breakfast to go


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2009)

Would it really suprise ANYONE if someday in the not too distant future we see in the news that Vince gets arrested for some whacky crime???  The suprise factor for that for me would be about 1%


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 20, 2009)

Shamwow guy takes on scientology.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Shamwow guy takes on scientology.



Interesting.  I now have some respect for the guy.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 20, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Shamwow guy takes on scientology.


ROFLMBFAO!!!  We actually have a friend who is now perusing scientology...moved to Buffalo to take the classes....whew!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 20, 2009)

I used an accountant for my taxes last year and he shared the second floor with the local Scientology office.  I was glad that nobody was there, I didn't feel like having anybody talk to me about Scientology.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2009)

Makes me want to run out and buy a ShamWow! :lol:


----------



## Chris I (Jan 23, 2009)

I just got a Shamwow buy 1 get 1 Free offer in an E-mail


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2009)

I laughed out loud literally today; saw ShamWow! in both Target and CVS. :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 24, 2009)

I think if I saw one, I'd probably buy one. Then I'd post a TR.....


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I think if I saw one, I'd probably buy one. Then I'd post a TR.....



Maybe I should buy one and use it to clean off the base area web cam @ Mount Snow! :lol:  That would be TR worthy!  :blink:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2009)

We could go into business...you squeegee, I'll ShamWow.  :beer:


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 28, 2009)

The mastermind's first interview:

http://www.cnbc.com/id/28880253?__source=RSS*blog*&par=RSS

Darren: How did you come up with the name, ShamWow!? Some people think it would be risky to put “Sham” in the title of an infomercial product? 

Vince: Well, I thought it was like a chamois, like the real leather one. My first name was “Sham It Up!,” but I didn’t really like that one. “Shamit” was taken. And then I realized that whenever I demonstrated the product people would say “Wow very time. So I thought of the ShamWow! And then added the line, “You say ‘wow’ every time.’


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2009)

That was actually pretty interesting. I thought he was just a hired pitch man. I had no idea it was "his" product. 

And while we know the ShamWow was better than Killington and moguls...we now know it's also better than the George Foreman grill. (Sham)Wow!


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

wow!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 28, 2009)

This is a reply to the article on Vince and Scientology from this site: http://skepchick.org/blog/?p=5490

It explains the headset.

_33 bbcaddict // Jan 19, 2009 at 3:39 pm 

I met him a few years ago at the Minnesota State Fair. He was sneaking anti-Scientology pamphlets into the bags of Sham-Wows that just fly out the gates there every summer. I blame the thrall of deep friend Snickers bars and Twinkies.
If I remember correctly he wears the standard issue fairground seller set because he hates the clip on mikes and loves the slightly robotic tone the headset mikes add to his voice. Needless to say he was a big fan of the Terminator movies.
_

BTW my Shamwows haven't disappointed me yet, though I have not had a major spill.  It has saved me some paper towels on your garden variety spills.


----------



## dmc (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been in Germany for a few days - I have yet to see even ONE ShamWow...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> I've been in Germany for a few days - I have yet to see even ONE ShamWow...



The ones in Germany are made in the USA so nobody wanted them and they threw them all out.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> I've been in Germany for a few days - I have yet to see even ONE ShamWow...



They're just made by Germans, not used by them. But, you know the Germans make good stuff.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 6, 2009)

My son spilled some water on the carpet yesterday so I got the Shamwow and punched and slapped it on the spill saying "there's your mold, there's your mildew".  My son was cracking up but my wife just rolled her eyes.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 6, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> My son spilled some water on the carpet yesterday so I got the Shamwow and punched and slapped it on the spill saying "there's your mold, there's your mildew".  My son was cracking up but my wife just rolled her eyes.




LMAO! You need to film it and throw in a "Are you followin' me camera guy?".  

It seems like there are a bunch of people here with ShamWow's. I thought we'd see a TR or two by now.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2009)

A new Vince website: http://vinceoffer.net/

And for the record, I just bought a ShamWow for my wife as a Valentine's day gift.


----------



## dmc (Feb 10, 2009)

Anna Nicole Smith Sued By Producer

23 October 2000 | From wenn.com | See recent WENN news

Former Playboy playmate Anna Nicole Smith is being sued by a film producer for $4 million. Producer Vince Offer says the multi-millionairess agreed to film Underground Comedy Movie, The (1999) but backed out in 1996, saying it would be detrimental to her career. Smith has been involved in a tug-of-war over the estate of her late billionaire husband J. Howard Marshall A judge last month awarded her $449.7 million, ruling she had been wrongly deprived of her share. She is still involved in a probate court battle over the estate's value. Smith was unavailable for comment about the film which was released in 1999 and featured Joey Buttafuoco and Gena Lee Nolin.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 10, 2009)

dmc said:


> Anna Nicole Smith Sued By Producer
> 
> 23 October 2000 | From wenn.com | See recent WENN news
> 
> Former Playboy playmate Anna Nicole Smith is being sued by a film producer for $4 million. Producer Vince Offer says the multi-millionairess agreed to film Underground Comedy Movie, The (1999) but backed out in 1996, saying it would be detrimental to her career. Smith has been involved in a tug-of-war over the estate of her late billionaire husband J. Howard Marshall A judge last month awarded her $449.7 million, ruling she had been wrongly deprived of her share. She is still involved in a probate court battle over the estate's value. Smith was unavailable for comment about the film which was released in 1999 and featured Joey Buttafuoco and Gena Lee Nolin.



nice story, but whats it got to do with ShamWow???


----------



## dmc (Feb 10, 2009)

Vince Offfer is the Shamwow guy...


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 10, 2009)

dmc said:


> Vince Offfer is the Shamwow guy...



Noice!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 10, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> nice story, but whats it got to do with ShamWow???



Do try to keep up.


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> A new Vince website: http://vinceoffer.net/
> 
> *And for the record, I just bought a ShamWow for my wife as a Valentine's day gift*.



Enjoy those new couch cushions she got for you to sleep on.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2009)

I almost bought the jumbo box of them when I saw them in BJ's yesterday   If it wasn't for the 2,000 roll package of toilet paper that I already had in the shopping cart taking up all the space I would have


----------



## Glenn (Feb 13, 2009)

Paul said:


> Enjoy those new couch cushions she got for you to sleep on.




It's a supplimental gift. :grin:

Little does she know, tomorrow is "Shamwowlentine's Day". :razz:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 13, 2009)

Soundboard!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 13, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Soundboard!!!



Tacos,
Fettucini
Linguini
Martini
Bikini

Seriously, does a rap get any steezier?


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 13, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Soundboard!!!


awesome!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 13, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Soundboard!!!




LMAO!!!! I love it!!! 

It sounds like he says"fRettucini"


----------



## Glenn (Feb 15, 2009)

The ShamWow was a hit with Mrs. Glenn. She loved it. 8)


----------



## Glenn (Mar 26, 2009)

Bump! 

No surprise on the results! 

*Shamwow vs. Zorbeez: Which works Better? As Seen On TV Lab Test *
http://www.popularmechanics.com/blogs/home_journal_news/4309587.html


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 26, 2009)

I really do say "WOW" everytime.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 27, 2009)

I love quoting the commercial when using it.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 27, 2009)

I have to admit, I did say "wow" last night using it. I spilled coffee in the floor of my car yesterday, and when I got home I took out the floormat and hosed it off in teh sink. I used the Shamwow to soak out the water, and it really did pull a surprising amount out without much effort. When I rang out the Samwow, I did saw "wow" at the amount of water that came out.

The big orange one gets surprisingly heavy when fully soaked.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh Snap! He got arrested! Because a hooker bit his tongue and he punched her! 

http://gawker.com/5187540/shamwow-guy-beats-up-cannibal-hooker


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Oh Snap! He got arrested! Because a hooker bit his tongue and he punched her!
> 
> http://gawker.com/5187540/shamwow-guy-beats-up-cannibal-hooker



:lol: Lesson learned?


----------



## faceplant (Mar 27, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Oh Snap! He got arrested! Because a hooker bit his tongue and he punched her!
> 
> http://gawker.com/5187540/shamwow-guy-beats-up-cannibal-hooker



he wrapped his tonge in a shamwow


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 28, 2009)

faceplant said:


> he wrapped his tonge in a shamwow



You probably wouldn't want to do that, it would pull all the blood out of your body through your tongue.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 28, 2009)

faceplant said:


> he wrapped his tonge in a shamwow



Yeah BUT  , will a Shamwow clean up this mess ?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 30, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Oh Snap! He got arrested! Because a hooker bit his tongue and he punched her!
> 
> http://gawker.com/5187540/shamwow-guy-beats-up-cannibal-hooker


It's probably good for him that she didn't love his nuts...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 30, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah BUT  , will a Shamwow clean up this mess ?



I need one..after some weekend cooking I don't know how spaghetti got on the ceiling..:dunce:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2009)

I wanted about 1,000,000 Sham Wow's today to try and wring out the trails at Mount Snow after Sunday night's t-storm!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 30, 2009)

drjeff said:


> i wanted about 1,000,000 sham wow's today to try and wring out the trails at mount snow after sunday night's t-storm!



jea!!!!!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I wanted about 1,000,000 Sham Wow's today to try and wring out the trails at Mount Snow after Sunday night's t-storm!




"Olympic Pond Skimmers....they use this as a towel...."


----------



## Chris I (Apr 9, 2009)

damn hookers

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0327092sham1.html


----------



## faceplant (Apr 9, 2009)

Chris I said:


> damn hookers
> 
> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0327092sham1.html



shamWOW that was some kinda asswhuppin!

didnt need to see pic 9 tho-
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0408091sham9.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

is that real...if I was the shamwow dude..I wouldn't pay for sex..


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2009)

We've seen the Spanish "ShamWOW"....but the SlapChop en espanol delivers!!! 

http://www.uniquedaily.com/shamwow-and-slapchop-in-spanish/


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

bump


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2009)

I fell asleep on the couch last night trying to watch the rerunning of last night's episode of _The Deadliest Catch_ and when I woke up around 3:15, what was on, none other than Vince pitching the ShamWow!


----------



## marcski (Apr 22, 2009)

Chris I said:


> damn hookers
> 
> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0327092sham1.html



$1000 for her?  I mean I don't think she'd look good with or without those bruises and blood.  

She's no Ashley Alexandra Dupre.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2009)

I Had a double ShamWow sighting on Sunday.

First at the Summit Street Fair (notice the extra 'm')









The guy doing the demo wasn't as fun as Vince:dunce:





Second was at BJ's


----------



## Glenn (Apr 28, 2009)

You deliver Root! 

Yeah, that guy is no Vince!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Would it really suprise ANYONE if someday in the not too distant future we see in the news that Vince gets arrested for some whacky crime???  The suprise factor for that for me would be about 1%



You called it back on page 2!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is a Shamwow pitch from a fair, she's pretty good but no Vince.


----------



## bobbutts (May 3, 2009)




----------



## severine (May 3, 2009)

bobbutts said:


>



Someone has too much time on his hands. :lol: Funny though!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

Sports Authority sighting...


----------



## Glenn (May 20, 2009)

You know how the local news has a bunch of TVs behind the talking heads? Well, one was playing the ShamWow commercial yesterday. I almost yelled out: "It doesn't drip!!!"


----------



## MRGisevil (May 20, 2009)

Anyone notice the eerie resemblance between Marc and Vince. I think we know what he's doing when he dissappears for months at a time now.


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Anyone notice the eerie resemblance between Marc and Vince. I think we know what he's doing when he dissappears for months at a time now.



I think you're right!  Good call.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

bumpity


----------



## mondeo (May 23, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Anyone notice the eerie resemblance between Marc and Vince. I think we know what he's doing when he dissappears for months at a time now.


Nah, Vince isn't that much of a tool.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2009)

RapChop! This delivers! One of my coworkers said she saw it on TV...it was used as an actual ad. 

http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=3f16d887-4dab-4f5e-8194-2b81c7a3c79f


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 12, 2009)

I got to a 1:40 and I couldn't take it anymore.  Wtf is up with the bunny rabbit?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2010)

Update!

I bought my wife a pink Snuggie for Christmas...she loved it! When up in Keene on a day trip while we were in VT...we bought a leopard Snuggie for her. She now has one for here and one for there. 

I was tuning and waxing the skis yesterday after a getting back from Mt. Snow. I needed something to dry the skis with. Luckily, I brought a few ShamWows to VT and tossed one in the laundry room. Worked great,.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Update!
> 
> I bought my wife a pink Snuggie for Christmas...she loved it! When up in Keene on a day trip while we were in VT...we bought a leopard Snuggie for her. She now has one for here and one for there.
> 
> I was tuning and waxing the skis yesterday after a getting back from Mt. Snow. I needed something to dry the skis with. Luckily, I brought a few ShamWows to VT and tossed one in the laundry room. Worked great,.



You're turning into the "As seen on TV" family! :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You're turning into the "As seen on TV" family! :lol:



Tell me about it!


----------



## vcunning (Jan 25, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Update!
> 
> I bought my wife a pink Snuggie for Christmas...she loved it! When up in Keene on a day trip while we were in VT...we bought a leopard Snuggie for her. She now has one for here and one for there.



Or maybe it's one Snuggie for Melissa and one for Glenn :smile:

Santa brought Adam his Snuggie a year ago.  He also got the free book light that eats batteries like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

vcunning said:


> Or maybe it's one Snuggie for Melissa and one for Glenn :smile:
> 
> Santa brought Adam his Snuggie a year ago.  He also got the free book light that eats batteries like you wouldn't believe.


Mrs root got a snuggie for xmas and it also came with the free book light.  She totally loves the snuggie but the book light hasn't moved off the coffee table once.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2010)

vcunning said:


> Or maybe it's one Snuggie for Melissa and one for Glenn :smile:




I don't know which one I'd look worse in. :grin:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 26, 2010)

vcunning said:


> He also got the free book light that eats batteries like you wouldn't believe.



My wife loves the book light and used it all the time but now the batteries have been  dead for about a month.  She keeps bugging me to get new batteries, I guess I'll have to get them soon.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I don't know which one I'd look worse in. :grin:



I'm sure that a sham-wow or a snuggie could be incorporated into some random costume for you, for some random event coming up   :lol:


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 26, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Mrs root got a snuggie for xmas and it also came with the free book light.  She totally loves the snuggie but the book light hasn't moved off the coffee table once.



haha...mrs high got the same...loves the snuggie and the book light


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'm sure that a sham-wow or a snuggie could be incorporated into some random costume for you, for some random event coming up   :lol:



Oooooh! Now that's an idea! The wheels are spinning.....


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Oooooh! Now that's an idea! The wheels are spinning.....



Maybe as a cape around a certain picture!  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Maybe as a cape around a certain picture!  :lol:



Shamwowowitz. :grin:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Shamwowowitz. :grin:



You know it! :lol:


----------



## vcunning (Jan 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Maybe as a cape around a certain picture!  :lol:



As long as it matches the skirt


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 26, 2010)

I got a shamwow for Xmas, it works great!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2010)

vcunning said:


> As long as it matches the skirt



A little dyewow and we'd be in business!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 24, 2012)

He's back:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAQjF5RPgbg


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2012)

ERJ-145CA said:


> He's back:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAQjF5RPgbg



100% GUARENTEE we'll have Glenn reinvolved in this thread very shortly! :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2012)

Damnit! No youtube at work! :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Damnit! No youtube at work! :lol:



Aren't you in HR? don't you get an exception to the filtering rules so you can investigate issues related to employee's in appropriate behavior on the job?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Aren't you in HR? don't you get an exception to the filtering rules so you can investigate issues related to employee's in appropriate behavior on the job?



Blanket policy. We had some interns a few summers ago who ruined it for everyone They used so much bandwidth streaming music and doing crap on facebook, they locked a lot of stuff down. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Damnit! No youtube at work! :lol:



You're going to LOVE Vince's latest sales pitch when you see it at home later!  :lol:  He evn throws in a token mug shot pitch scene! :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 25, 2012)

drjeff said:


> You're going to LOVE Vince's latest sales pitch when you see it at home later!  :lol:  He evn throws in a token mug shot pitch scene! :lol:



And a gratuitous double entendre!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh man! I was wonder what to get my Wife for Valentine's day....Schticky!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Blanket policy. We had some interns a few summers ago who ruined it for everyone



snowboarders no doubt


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> snowboarders no doubt



They destroyed all the moguls too. What a ShameWow.... :lol:


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2012)

Wait, is that actually a real product or is this supposed to be a joke


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Nick said:


> Wait, is that actually a real product or is this supposed to be a joke



Oh it's real: https://www.officialschticky.com

:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought it was a spoof at first too


----------

